# [Review] XILENCE XQ 400 Watt - Empfehlenswert?



## hirschi-94 (25. Mai 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

1. Einleitung
2. Danksagung
3. Test-Equipment
4. Spezifikationen des Herstellers
5. Verpackung / Lieferumfang
6. Details / Verarbeitung
7. Messungen
8. Fazit
*1. Einleitung*

Die Firma Xilence hat schon seit längerem die besonders hochwertige Netzteil Serie "XQ" auf dem Markt. 
Ich möchte hiermit testen, wie sich das Netzteil gegen andere bekannte Netzteile schlägt, besonders in Betracht auf die Lautstärke und der Leistungsaufnahme. 
*2. Danksagung*

Ich danke Xilence, speziell "Eddy@Xilence", der mir freundlicherweise ein Test Sample zur Verfügung gestellt hat.

Des Weiteren danke ich "Re4dt" für die tollen Logos.
*3. Test-Equipment*

*Testsystem:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ein Netzteiltest ohne einem Konkurrenz Modell wenig Sinn macht, 
werde ich folgende Netzteile für Vergleichswerte verwenden:

Bequiet Pure Power 430W   80+
Bequiet Straight Power E7 680W   80+ Bronze
Rasurbo Real&power 550W   80+

*Messgeräte:*

Als Messgerät verwende ich ein "Voltcraft VC120" Mit diesem Messgerät werde ich die Spannungsabweichungen, der Netzteile messen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Leistungsmessgerät kommt ein Wetecom PM-30 zum Einsatz, das präzise Werte liefert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*4. Spezifikationen des Herstellers
*
*Features:*

- ATX 2.3
- 80+ Bronze zertifiziert 
- Lüfter: 135 mm Temperaturgeregelt
*Schutzschaltungen:* 

- Schutz vor Stromspitzen (OCP)
Sollte die Last auf den einzelnen Leitungen höher sein als angegeben, schaltet das Netzteil automatisch ab.

- Unterspannungsschutz (UVP)
Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen unter einen gewissen Toleranzwert fallen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.

 Überspannungsschutz (OVP)
Falls die Spannungen auf den einzelnen Leitungen über einen gewissen Toleranzwert steigen, schaltet sich das Netzteil automatisch ab.

- Kurzschlussschutz (SCP)
Im Falle eines Kurzschlusses verhindert diese Sicherung eine Beschädigung der Kernkomponenten des Netzteils und der einzelnen Systemkomponenten.

- Überlastungsschutz (OPP)
Wenn das System mehr Leistung verbraucht, als das Netzteil liefern kann, schaltet es sich ab. 
*Kabelbaum:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Leistungsdaten*:

- -12V - 0.3A - 3,6W
- +5V SB - 2,5A - 12,5W

- +3.3V - 24A
- +5V - 20A
- Combined Power - 120W

- +12V1 - 20A
- +12V2 - 20A
- +Combined Power - 350W




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*5. Verpackung / Lieferumfang*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei der Verpackung ist Xilence kein Cent zu schade. Xilence hat sich wirklich schon bei der Verpackung große Mühe gemacht beispielsweise ist der Deckel der Verpackung mit Magnet Verschlüssen versehen. Auch die dicke Pappe und die Farbgestaltung machen einen sehr wertigen Eindruck. Desweiteren sind alle wichtigen Informationen aufgedruckt, die relevant sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Öffnet man die Verpackung, springt einem nahezu das Netzteil in die Augen, das man durch eine dickere Plastikfolie sehen kann. Auf der Unterseite des Deckels findet man Informationen zum Gerät in mehreren Sprachen. Leistungsdaten und Informationen zu den verschiedenen Kabelsträngen sind auch aufgelistet. Rechts neben der Folie werden die Eigenschaften des Netzteils genauer beschrieben und verdeutlicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Beim Herausziehen der der heraushängenden Lasche hebt sich der "Zwischenboden" und das Netzteil kommt mit dem Zubehör, auf das ich gleich noch genauer eingehen werde, zum Vorschein. Im Rechten Teil des Kartons sind die Kabelstränge sorgfältig untergebracht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Zum Lieferumfang gehören folgende Teile: Natürlich das Netzteil, ein Zettel für die Garantieverlängerung (hier wird auf die Homepage von Xilence verwiesen.), ein Klett Kabelbinder, ein Kaltgerätekabel und vier "normale" Schrauben und vier der so genannten Thumbscrews. Die Kabelbinder werden sich als sehr nützlich erweisen, da bei einem Netzteil ohne Kabelmanagement, so wie es hier der Fall ist des öfteren Unordnung entstehen kann. Die Thumbscrews finde ich auch recht praktisch, da man so das Netzteil recht einfach per Hand und ganz ohne Schraubenzieher befestigen kann. 
Die Anleitung ist acht sprachig und beinhaltet Hinweise zur sicheren Installation des Netzteils, sowie Sicherheitshinweise, Hilfen und Tipps zur Fehlersuche und zu guter Letzt ein Diagramm zur Effizient des Geräts. 
*6. Details / Verarbeitung*

*Äußere Details:*

Das Netzteil macht äußerlich einen guten Eindruck. Farblich ist das Gerät toll mit dem durchsichtigen Lüfter, dem weißen Gehäuse und dem schwarzen Lüftergitter abgestimmt. Auch das Gehäuse, vor allem die Seitenwände machen einen sehr soliden Eindruck. In einer Seitenwand ist zudem das "XQ" Logo eingepresst. 
Ein Kabelmanagement ist leider nicht vorhanden, weswegen mehr Unordnung im PC-Gehäuse herrschen könnte. Sehr gut hingegen finde ich die zwei PCIe Stromanschlüsse mit einem 6Pin Stecker und einem 6+2 Pin Stecker. Bei vielen 400 Watt Netzteilen ist dies leider nicht Standard. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Der Sleeve, mit dem die Kabelstränge umhüllt sind, ist qualitativ hochwertig, könnte aber etwas straffer gezogen sein. Das würde die Blickdichtigkeit erhöhen. Was mir auch aufgefallen ist, dass die Kabel keineswegs steif sind, sondern eine gute Flexibilität aufweisen. Das zahlt sich vor allem beim Verlegen der Kabel in kleineren Gehäusen aus.  

Einbau / Betrieb

Beim Einbau in mein Gehäuse (Obsidian 700D) ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Kabellängen zwar am Limit sind, aber dennoch ausreichen. Zudem ist das Netzteil eher weniger für solch große Big Tower gedacht. Sehr gut gefallen mir auch die gut genormten Stecker. Vor allem die Sata Stecker lassen sich leicht anbringen, sitzen aber dennoch stabil und fest. - Sehr gut! Beim Einbau sind auch die mit gelieferten Thumbscrews zum Einsatz gekommen, mit denen man spielend leicht das Netzteil ganz ohne Schraubenzieher fest schrauben kann. Das fehlende Kabelmanagement stört mich nicht besonders, da das Netzteil nicht übermäßig viele Anschlüsse besitzt, bzw. genau die richtige Anzahl für mich. Das soll bedeuten, dass kein Kabel frei herum liegt und stören könnte. 

Beim Betrieb ist mir als Silent Fanatiker gleich das unangenehme Lüfter Geräusch aufgefallen, das an ein leises Rattern erinnert. Dieses Geräusch wird aber in einem mittelleisen(~ 30db) Spiele Rechner nicht zu hören sein. Des Weiteren habe ich ein fiepen wahr genommen, das sehr leise ist und in keinster Weise stört. 
*Innere Details: 
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Um die Kühlung kümmert sich ein 135mm transparenter Lüfter von Globefan. Bei voller Drehzahl, die bei 12V erreicht wird, benötigt dieser eine Leistung von 5,4 Watt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Auf den ersten Blick sieht das Platinen Layout schon mal sehr aufgeräumt und qualitativ hochwertig aus. 
Jetzt gehe ich ein wenig mehr ins Detail. Die Spulen werden alle mit weißem Kleber zusätzlich befestigt, um das Anstoßen an anderen Bauteilen zu vermeiden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Als Primär Kondensator(Teapo) kommt ein Modell mit folgenden Daten zum Einsatz: 180?F; 85°C; 400V Dieser ist auch mit weißem Kleber zusätzlich befestigt worden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier kann man schön sehen, dass die Kabel der Stecker sauber verlötet wurden, und gut Isoliert sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier ist leider etwas unsauber gearbeitet worden, aber so lange die Lötstelle hält ist das kein Problem. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Lötqualität an der Platine ist wiederum gut. Es ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig Lötzinn verwendet worden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier kann man sehen, dass sehr heiß gelötet wurde. Das ist auch gut so, da die Lötstelle so viel besser hält und sich weniger Kaltstellen bilden können, die wiederum abbrechen könnten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Hier ist zu sehen, dass mit bleifreiem Lötzinn gearbeitet wurde. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*7. Messungen*

*Leistungsaufnahme:*

Zur Bestimmung der Leistungsaufnahme wurde jedes Netzteil im gleichen Umfeld getestet. Somit konnte ich eindeutige Ergebnisse feststellen. Jedes Netzteil wurde drei mal hintereinander getestet und anschließend habe ich den Mittelwert bestimmt und sodann auf oder abgerundet. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im ILDE schlägt sich das Xilence Netzteil recht gut. Unter Last fällt die Leistungsaufnahme im Vergleich zu den Kontrahenten leider immer höher aus. Das liegt daran, dass die meisten Netzteile den besten Wirkungsgrad bei rund 50% haben. Natürlich "gewinnen" Netzteile einer höheren Wattklasse, da diese mehr an die 50% Auslastung ran kommen, als das Xilence, das nah am Limit ist. Beim Rasurbo Netzteil ist klar zu sehen, das es fast optimal ausgelastet ist und somit der Rechner weniger Strom benötigt, trotz der niedrigeren 80+ Spezifikation. _Allgemein möchte ich noch anmerken, dass es keinen großen Unterschied zwischen der "normalen" 80+ Zertifizierung und der 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung gibt._ 

*Spannungen:*

Bei der Spannungsmessung habe ich nur die 12V Ergebnisse notiert, da die Unterschiede der restlichen Leitungen sehr gering ausfielen. Bei diesem Test schneidet das XQ 400 wie erwartet sehr gut aus. Es ist alles im Normbereich. Somit gibt es nichts auszusetzen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*8. Fazit*

Mit dem XQ 400 hat Xilence ein solides Stück Technik geschaffen. Das Design überzeugt auf ganzer Linie, die Kabelaufteilung der einzelnen Stränge finde ich auch gut. Die Verarbeitung und die Materialauswahl ist auch sehr gelungen. Im Inneren des Netzteils repräsentiert sich nahezu die Qualität wie von außen. Es wurde viel mit Kleber gearbeitet und die Lötstellen sind größtenteils sehr gut. Im Effizienz Test schneidet das XQ 400 recht passabel ab. Die IDLE Werte sind gut und unter Last hat das Netzteil aufgrund der Leistung von nur 400W im Vergleich zu den Kontrahenten die Schlechteren Karten, für diese Umstände sind es aber keines Wegs schlechte Ergebnisse. Im Spannungstest schneidet das Netzteil wie erwartet sehr gut ab. Im Preisverlgeich ist das Netzteil für rund 50€ gelistet, was noch in Ordnung ist. Für einen Preis/Leistungsaward reicht es aber nicht. Zusammenfassend finde ich das Netzteil gut und kann es sehr empfehlen, somit vergebe ich den Silber Award. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2011)

So der Test ist fertig!

Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 

Kritik ist erwünscht ​


----------



## Philipus II (13. Juni 2011)

Zum Produkt:
Das XQ400 zählt wohl zu den absolut brauchbaren Xilence Netzteilen. Allerdings wird auch mein Vorurteil gegenüber LC Power und Xilence bestätigt: Die guten Modelle sind nicht günstiger als die der Konkurrenz.
Der Preis verhindert hier m.M.n. eine Kaufempfehlung.

Zum Test: 
1. Die Last ist aber nicht Volllast, oder? Versuch doch mal OCCT Power Supply Test, vielleicht schaffst dus doch noch auf 100% Last
2. Steht auf dem Kondensator auch noch eine Marke/Modellnummer?
Abgesehen davon- schön gemacht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Schicker Test, aber trotzdem keine Kaufempfehlung. Will Xilence besser sein, müssen sie einfach mehr bieten und nicht einfach die Designs der anderen auftragen.
Wer stellt das Netzteil her? Das geht nicht aus deinem Test hervor?


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2011)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Zum Produkt:
> Das XQ400 zählt wohl zu den absolut brauchbaren Xilence Netzteilen. Allerdings wird auch mein Vorurteil gegenüber LC Power und Xilence bestätigt: Die guten Modelle sind nicht günstiger als die der Konkurrenz.
> Der Preis verhindert hier m.M.n. eine Kaufempfehlung.
> 
> ...



Nein ist nicht die Vollast. Warum möchtest du unbedingt das ich das NT auf Vollast, bzw. auf Überlast teste? (habe es übrigens gerade getestet)

Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - der Kondensator stammt von Teapo.  



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schicker Test, aber trotzdem keine Kaufempfehlung. Will Xilence besser sein, müssen sie einfach mehr bieten und nicht einfach die Designs der anderen auftragen.
> Wer stellt das Netzteil her? Das geht nicht aus deinem Test hervor?


 
Sirfa stellt das NT her - werde es editieren. 


Ansonsten danke für die Blumen


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

Fast 1 Monat alt und nur 5 bzw. 6 Posts?  Naja ich finde den Test super.  Dennoch würde ich mir eher ein Cougar 450A kaufen. Couhar ist einfach vertrauter.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Sirfa stellt das NT her - werde es editieren.


 
Alles klar, danke.



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Fast 1 Monat alt und nur 5 bzw. 6 Posts?  Naja ich finde den Test super.  Dennoch würde ich mir eher ein Cougar 450A kaufen. Couhar ist einfach vertrauter.



War halt lange im Vorbereitungsforum.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War halt lange im Vorbereitungsforum.


 Wie es aussieht seeehr lange.  Die Xilence NT´s sind also doch zu was gebrauchen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht seeehr lange.  :


 
Liegt daran, dass die ersten Xilence alle geplatzt sind und es gedauert hat, bis eins dabei war, das das Review überlebt hat.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Fast 1 Monat alt und nur 5 bzw. 6 Posts?  Naja ich finde den Test super.  Dennoch würde ich mir eher ein Cougar 450A kaufen. Couhar ist einfach vertrauter.


 
Danke dir 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke.
> 
> 
> War halt lange im Vorbereitungsforum.


 
Kein Ding 



Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wie es aussieht seeehr lange.  Die Xilence NT´s sind also doch zu was gebrauchen.


 
Ja ich habe von Xilence früh eine Bestätigung bekommen, aber das Gerät ist spät gekommen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (13. Juni 2011)

Kann auch daran gelegen habe das Hirsche ne Weile abwesend war, ich nenne es mal Hörehegewalt!


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2011)

Nene so lang hatte ich nicht Urlaub, seit dem Erstellungsdatum war ich seit einer Woche wieder da.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Danke dir


 Kein Ding.  Geht doch nicht an das dein Test hier einfach so verstaubt. Man muss die Leute halt drauf aufmerksam machen so erfahren sie auch was gut und was schlecht ist, in diesem Fall ja gut.


----------



## hirschi-94 (13. Juni 2011)

Hehe das Review ging heute offiziell online. Das Datum stammt aus dem Vorbereitungsforum, als ich dort den Thread erstellt habe. 
Dann wurde das Review hier her verschoben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nene so lang hatte ich nicht Urlaub, seit dem Erstellungsdatum war ich seit einer Woche wieder da.


 
Ja, ja, wenn man von der hübschen Maus einfach nicht runterkommt.


----------



## Lan_Party (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, ja, wenn man von der hübschen Maus einfach nicht runterkommt.


 Du braucht dein Maul gar nicht erst aufreißen, komm du erstmal von deinen 4 Thai Mäuschen runter. 

Wiso das Xilenxce eig. so teuer? Für 50€ bekomme ich ein Cougar A450 Bronze+...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Lan_Party schrieb:


> Wiso das Xilenxce eig. so teuer? Für 50€ bekomme ich ein Cougar A450 Bronze+...


 
Weil brauchbare Technik nun mal kostet, das muss Xilence auch einsehen. Ein Cougar A Verschnitt gibts nicht für 20€.


----------



## HAWX (13. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Weil brauchbare Technik nun mal kostet, das muss Xilence auch einsehen. Ein Cougar A Verschnitt gibts nicht für 20€.



Dann frage ich mich wer Xilence Netzteile kaufen soll. Wenn es ebenbürtige gleich teure Netzteile von Cougar, Seasonic Antec und Corsair gibt warum sollte man dann zu Xilence greifen? Die müssen wohl mal etwas sn ihrer Preispolitik arbeiten.

@Hirschi Schöner Review


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Cougar und Seasonic basierende NTs in der Preisklasse besser sind.


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Nein ist nicht die Vollast. Warum möchtest du unbedingt das ich das NT auf Vollast, bzw. auf Überlast teste? (habe es übrigens gerade getestet)


Damit zeigt man die Volllastfestigkeit. Auch die Spannungsmessungen sind da besonders bedeutend. Ein dritter Messwert wäre auch für die Effizienzmessungen noch schön.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut - der Kondensator stammt von Teapo.


Gib bitte bei Reviews auch immer die Marke und am besten noch das Modell an.
Auch wenn dir und meist auch mir das nichts sagt, hilft es oft im Nachhinein, Dinge zu verstehen.
Wenn man aus anderen Quellen weitere Informationen bekommt, kann man die besser mit deinen Informationen verknüpfen.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2011)

@quanti

Schau mal hier und hier da ist doch alles schon so schön durchgekaut 



HAWX schrieb:


> @Hirschi Schöner Review


 
Thx!



Philipus II schrieb:


> Damit zeigt man die Volllastfestigkeit. Auch die Spannungsmessungen sind da besonders bedeutend. Ein dritter Messwert wäre auch für die Effizienzmessungen noch schön.
> 
> 
> Gib bitte bei Reviews auch immer die Marke und am besten noch das Modell an.
> ...



Also, ich habe unter Last eine Leistungsaufnahme von 380W gemessen. Offiziell ist die 12V Schiene ja mit 350Watt angegeben. 
Die Spannung liegt hierbei bei 11,96V - also alles im Rahmen. 

Bei den nächsten Reviews werde ich alles gleich mit angeben, aber mehr kann ich dir von dem Kondensator nicht sagen, da dieser genau mit der Schrift zum Gehäuse eingelötet wurde. 
Teapo konnte ich gerade noch lesen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei den nächsten Reviews werde ich alles gleich mit angeben, aber mehr kann ich dir von dem Kondensator nicht sagen, da dieser genau mit der Schrift zum Gehäuse eingelötet wurde.
> Teapo konnte ich gerade noch lesen.


 
Wenn du das Netzteil sowieso geschenkt bekommen hast zersäge es. Spielt keine Rolle Hauptsache du kannst ein gutes Review machen oder willst du daraus Kapital schlagen und das Netzteil weiter verkaufen?


----------



## Philipus II (14. Juni 2011)

Zerlegen widerspricht den Langzeiterfahrungen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Hier werden Langzeiterfahrungen gemacht?
Die Netzteile werden doch nach dem Review wieder verkauft. Macht jeder in jedem Forum.


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du das Netzteil sowieso geschenkt bekommen hast zersäge es. Spielt keine Rolle Hauptsache du kannst ein gutes Review machen oder willst du daraus Kapital schlagen und das Netzteil weiter verkaufen?


 
Eigentlich habe ich keine große Lust mich mit Beiträgen dieser Art auseinander zu setzten, aber es als geschenkt bekommen zu bezeichnen halte ich für sehr wage. Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass du weißt das hinter diesem Test eine Menge Arbeit steckt. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Netzteil für weitere Messungen dienen wird. Mehr möchte ich zu solch einem Kommentar, das hier nicht wirklich hin passt nicht sagen.  



Philipus II schrieb:


> Zerlegen widerspricht den Langzeiterfahrungen.


 
Erstens das und zweitens möchte ich noch das Power Good Signal testen, wenn das Messgerät da ist. Und falls sich mein Testsystem ändern sollte muss ich ja den Testablauf nochmal wiederholen. Schließlich möchte ich für weitere Tests mehr und mehr Vergleichswerte "sammeln".


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich keine große Lust mich mit Beiträgen dieser Art auseinander zu setzten, aber es als geschenkt bekommen zu bezeichnen halte ich für sehr wage. Zudem glaube ich nicht, dass du weißt das hinter diesem Test eine Menge Arbeit steckt. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Netzteil für weitere Messungen dienen wird. Mehr möchte ich zu solch einem Kommentar, das hier nicht wirklich hin passt nicht sagen.


 
Ich kenne zwei Leute die Netzteile testen und die zerlegen es immer. Da wird dann auch mal die Platine durchgesägt wenn was unklar ist.
Dass ein User mit begrenzen Mitteln das zu Hause vielleicht nicht machen kann mag sein aber trotzdem ist das Netzteil geschenkt oder hast du dafür was bezahlt?


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2011)

Ist denn bei dir etwas unklar? - Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht bemühe. 

Bei Hardwaresecrets löten die auch das halbe NT auseinander, aber die breite Masse interessiert das meist nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Ist denn bei dir etwas unklar? - Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich mich nicht bemühe.



Ich finde dass du dich sehr bemühst. Dafür großen Resekt. 
Nur hättest du das nicht erwähnen sollen wieso du ein Teil von etwas weißt und wieso nicht alles bekannt ist.
Wenn du das nicht weiß fragst du halt bei Xilence nach. die sollten das klären können und wenn nicht sollte man von denen auch nichts veröffentlichen.



hirschi-94 schrieb:


> Bei Hardwaresecrets löten die auch das halbe NT auseinander, aber die breite Masse interessiert das meist nicht.



Mich sehr 
Netzteiltest ohne Chroma kann ich mir eigentlich nicht mehr vorstellen. Daher lese ich solche Reviews wie deins auch mit Bedacht und sage dann halt das was mir nicht passt.
Das ist also nicht persönlich oder so es liegt halt daran dass deine Mittel begrenzt sind und ich normaler Weise ein völlig anderes Niveau erwarte. Nicht jeder hat eine Chroma zu Hause wenn er mal ein Review von Netzteilen macht oder kann an so ein Gerät herankommen.

Tut mir also Leid, wenn du dich persönlich angegriffen gefühlt hast. Das war nicht meine Absicht.


----------



## ap0k. (14. Juni 2011)

Guter Test, danke dafuer


----------



## hirschi-94 (14. Juni 2011)

@Threshold 

Ich schicke dir nachher mal eine PN.

@ap0k. 

Gerne doch


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (14. Juni 2011)

Erstmal: wirklich schickes Review, danke für die Mühe. Ich predige hier schon seit längerem, dass xilence gute Produkte herstellt und wurde vor einer Weile noch ganz schön geflamed. Entsprechend wundert mich die teilweise immer noch vorhandene anti haltung auch nicht.

Was die Preiskritik angeht, ja beispielsweise ein Cougar A gibts für ein paar Euro weniger. Dafür bietet es aber weniger Garantie und soweit ich gehört habe ist es auch lauter unter Last. Wieso man das XQ 400 daher nicht empfehlen können sollte ist mir schleierhaft. Der User sollte selber entscheiden können, ob ihm 5 Euro mehr nicht 2 Jahre Garantie mehr wert sind.... zumal die Kröten bei einem 600 Euro Rechner doch eh nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


----------



## PCGHGS (14. Juni 2011)

Mr-Abe-Simpson schrieb:


> Erstmal: wirklich schickes Review, danke  für die Mühe. Ich predige hier schon seit längerem, dass xilence gute  Produkte herstellt und wurde vor einer Weile noch ganz schön geflamed.  Entsprechend wundert mich die teilweise immer noch vorhandene anti  haltung auch nicht.
> 
> Was die Preiskritik angeht, ja beispielsweise  ein Cougar A gibts für ein paar Euro weniger. Dafür bietet es aber * weniger Garantie* und soweit ich gehört habe ist es auch lauter unter  Last. Wieso man das XQ 400 daher nicht empfehlen können sollte ist mir  schleierhaft. Der User sollte selber entscheiden können, ob ihm 5 Euro  mehr nicht 2 Jahre Garantie mehr wert sind.... zumal die Kröten bei  einem 600 Euro Rechner doch eh nicht ins Gewicht fallen.


 
Weil man eben für das Geld höherwertige Netzteile bekommt:
Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 400W ca. 52€ (3 Jahre Garantie)

Cougar A450 ca. 50€ (*3 Jahre Garantie*)
Cougar A400 ca. 41€ (*3 Jahre Garantie*)

FSP Aurum Gold ca. 53€ (5 Jahre Garantie)
Test von PC Max.de

Lautstärke*: 
Be Quiet! 
  80%= 0,1 Sone
100%= 0,2 Sone

Cougar A400
  50%= 0,2 Sone
  80%= 0,4 Sone
100%= 1,4 Sone




*PCGH Ausgabe 02/2011
edit: Danke für den Test


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (15. Juni 2011)

Und wieso genau soll ein Straight Power oder Cougar A bitte höherwertiger sein? Würde gerne mal wissen wer das festlegt. Sagt keiner, dass das keine guten Netzteile seien (zumindest das Cougar, bei BQ kann man sich schon streiten), aber wieso sie gleich so viel besser sein sollen leuchtet mir nicht ein.


----------



## WallaceXIV (16. Juni 2011)

Schöner Test.


----------



## Re4dt (16. Juni 2011)

WOW  Dein Review ist wirklich klassse geworden.


----------



## hirschi-94 (17. Juni 2011)

Danke euch allen 

@PCGHS

Ein Bequiet oder Cougar NT muss nicht zwingend höherwertiger sein als das Xilence, das Verarbeitungsniveau bei Xilence ist wirklich gut. 
Aber ich finde jedes Netzteil hat Vor und Nachteile - da muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden welches für ihn das bessere ist


----------



## Gast1111 (17. Juni 2011)

Hey Hirschi schönes Review,
aber hier mal Kritik an die Community:
Warum haben eigentlich sogut wie alle Reviews hier, die nicht von den großen a la Klutten, xTc und McZonk stammen nur 3 Sterne? Das hier ist ein echt gutes Review und hat wirklich mehr verdient, nur mal zur Info da steckt eine Menge Arbeit drinnen, das ist mir bei meinen letzen beiden Reviews auch schon aufgefallen...
Ich hoffe das hört mal auf...


----------



## Lan_Party (17. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Hey Hirschi schönes Review,
> aber hier mal Kritik an die Community:
> Warum haben eigentlich sogut wie alle Reviews hier, die nicht von den großen a la Klutten, xTc und McZonk stammen nur 3 Sterne? Das hier ist ein echt gutes Review und hat wirklich mehr verdient, nur mal zur Info da steckt eine Menge Arbeit drinnen, das ist mir bei meinen letzen beiden Reviews auch schon aufgefallen...
> Ich hoffe das hört mal auf...


 Bis gerade wusste ich nichtmal das man sowas machen kann.  Man lernt nie aus. Aber ich fand das Review auch sehr gut und es wäre ja beinahe verstaubt das wäre ja noch schlimmer.


----------

